# Cursor keeps spinning in Word Document



## joshtechsolut (Dec 27, 2012)

My user expeirence cursor in Word document keeps spinning in circle. It only happens in Word, not in Excel or PPT. I have tried the the troubleshooting below:

Delete the Word Data registry key

1. Exit all Office programs.
2. Click Start, click Run, type regedit, and then click OK.
3. Locate the following registry subkey, as appropriate for the version of Word that you are running:
• Word 2007:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\ Office\12.0\Word\Data
1. Click Data, and then click Export on the File menu.
2. Name the file Wddata.reg, and then save the file to the desktop.
3. Click Delete on the Edit menu, and then click Yes.
4. Exit Registry Editor.
5. Start Word.
If Word starts and works correctly, you have resolved the problem. The problem was a damaged Word Data registry key. You may have to change several settings to restore your favorite options in Word. 

To restore the original Word Data registry key, follow these steps:
1. Exit all Office programs.
2. Double-click the Wddata.reg icon on the desktop.
3. Click Yes, and then click OK.


Delete the Word Options registry key

1. Exit all Office programs.
2. Click Start, click Run, type regedit, and then click OK.
3. Locate the following registry subkey, as appropriate for the version of Word that you are running:
• Word 2007:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\ Office\12.0\Word\Options
1. Click Options, and then click Export on the File menu.
2. Name the file Wdoptn.reg, and then save the file to the desktop.
3. Click Delete on the Edit menu, and then click Yes.
4. Exit Registry Editor.
5. Start Word.
If Word starts and works correctly, you have resolved the problem. The problem was a damaged Word Options registry key. You may have to change several settings to restore your favorite options in Word. 

To restore the original Word Options registry key, follow these steps:
1. Exit all Office programs.
2. Double-click the Wdoptn.reg icon on your desktop.
3. Click Yes, and then click OK.



Rename the Normal.dot or Normal.dotm global template file

Important When you rename the global template file, several options are reset to their default settings. The options that are reset include custom styles, custom toolbars, macros, and AutoText entries. Therefore, we strongly recommend that you do not delete the global template file.

1. Exit all Office programs.
2. Click Start, click Run, type cmd, and then click OK.
3. Type the following command, as appropriate for the version of Word that you are running, and then press ENTER:
• Word 2007:
Windows XP: ren %userprofile%\Application Data\Microsoft\Templates\Normal.dotm OldNormal.dotm

Windows Vista or Windows 7: ren %userprofile%\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Templates\Normal.dotm OldNormal.dotm
1. Type exit, and then press ENTER.
2. Start Word.

To restore the original global template file, follow these steps:
1. Exit all Office programs.
2. Click Start, click Run, type cmd, and then click OK.
3. Type the following command, as appropriate for the version of Word that you are running, and then press ENTER:
• Word 2007:
ren %userprofile%\Application Data\Microsoft\Templates\OldNormal.dotm Normal.dotm
1. Type exit, and then press ENTER.
2. Start Word.


However, it all didn't work. I have manage to find one workaround - that is to switch the default printer to another.

But I need a genuine solution to this. Appreciate your help.

Thank you.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Since the problem is obviously printer-related, did you check the printer manufacturer's website for an updated printer driver - or at least reinstall the existing one? Have you tried repairing the Office installation (via Word Options|Resources|Diagnose)? These are the kinds of thing you should do before even considering the other options you've explored.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Cross-posted at: Cursor keeps spinning in Word Document - Microsoft Community
For cross-posting etiquette, please read: Excelguru Help Site - A message to forum cross posters


----------



## joshtechsolut (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you Paul for the reply.

He is not the only person having Word 2003, hence I find it odd that only his machine had the issue. As such, I didn't consider updating Printer software, but maybe I should do a check as well.

I'll take note of cross posting.

Let me check and get back.

Thank you.


----------



## joshtechsolut (Dec 27, 2012)

I have deleted the printer and reinstall it. It worked. No more spinning cursor when using MS Word. Thanks Paul!

Thank you.


----------

